# Aluminum vs Copper



## avbill (Aug 16, 2015)

There is a lot of different tools we all need to make  kit-less pens  So I'm asking       the turners who have made  kilts pens   which metal is easier to work with for making mandrels sin the below picture.    The picture below is what i'am trying to make. solid Aluminum  or solid copper?  

thanks



the picture is from Martin Pens.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 16, 2015)

Aluminum!


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 16, 2015)

I have access to local stock bar metal in aluminum and brass rods.  The brass is a little easier to work than the aluminum, in my opinion, but the aluminum is cheaper.  As for solid copper rod .... good luck finding that.  I know I can get thick copper wire, but that's not suitable for use as a mandrel, it's too soft.


----------



## BradG (Aug 17, 2015)

Aluminium has a tendancy to bend, but it depends on why you want to make a mandrel. if it's for sanding and finishing etc then an Al one would be fine.

Skie, I have 1" round bar copper stock on my shelf. available from most metal merchants.

Mandrels are generally made from stainless.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh, yes, mandrels are usually made from stainless steel, so that finishing your items on the lathe won't corrode the metals, ect ....


Though for quick and easy bead work, I went ahead and made a short mandrel out of some 1/4 inch aluminum rod (had to sand it down to fit my 7MM bushings on it).  It works like a champ .... coated it with some turtle wax so that the superglue doesn't stick as bad.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 17, 2015)

Aluminum. Copper is very gummy material to machine, usually.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 19, 2015)

All of mine are aluminum as well.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 19, 2015)

ALuminum over copper  but Brass 360  works really well also.


----------



## jyreene (Aug 21, 2015)

I make mine out of allumilite or delrin.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 21, 2015)

Derlin, brass, and alumilite are what I use.


----------

